# dLAN-Adapter gesucht



## 98romi (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Ich bräuchte einen dLAN-Adapter für unter 50 Euro. Der Sender würde sich im Keller befinden, der Empfänger zwei Stockwerke drüber (1.OG). Im 1.OG sollten mindestens 20mbit ankommen. Mehr ist nicht unbedingt nötig, da wir Zuhause nur eine 16mbit-DSL-Leitung haben. 
Kann mir jemand gute dLAN-Adapter empfehlen?

MFG, 98romi

Nachtrag:
Wie ist das mit Verlängerungskabel und Steckdosenleisten? An was darf man solche Adapter anschließen?


----------



## 98romi (21. Januar 2014)

Sorry für den Doppel-Post aber kann mir denn niemand einen guten dLAN-Adapter empfehlen?

Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007K38Z6Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1390329119&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Yellowbear (21. Januar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Wie ist das mit Verlängerungskabel und Steckdosenleisten? An was darf man solche Adapter anschließen?



Die Adapter sollte man immer direkt an die Steckdose in der Wand anschließen, ansonsten büßt man wohl viel an Geschwindigkeit ein. Daher würde ich auch einen Adapter mit integrierter Steckdose nehmen, die von Devolo sollen gut sein, kann auch Adapter von AVM empfehlen.


----------



## 98romi (22. Januar 2014)

Es wäre also egal, wenn aus dem dLAN-Adapter nur 20mbit rauskommen würden, oder? Wir haben nämlich nur eine 16mbit-DSL-Leitung. Kann ich dann trotzdem die 16mbit ausnutzen mit dem dLAN-Adapter ausnutzen? Außerdem würde der dLAN-Adapter an einen PC angeschlossen werden, an dem auch Spiele im Multiplayer gespielt werden. Für Youtube Videos in 720p sollte es mindestens reichen. Können diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden? Router ist eine FritzBox 7390.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2014)

Probiere es einfach aus:

devolo dLAN 500 duo+, 500Mbps, 2x LAN (09122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 98romi (22. Januar 2014)

Ist das nicht ein einzelner Adapter? Normalerweise braucht man doch zwei, oder? Einen Sender und einen Empfänger.


----------



## Chakka_cor (22. Januar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppel-Post aber kann mir denn niemand einen guten dLAN-Adapter empfehlen?
> 
> Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
> Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit (Netzwerk aus der Steckdose) - Geburtstags Edition:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Hi, die Teile sind i.O.

Hab selber drei Stück im Einsatz und die laufen sehr gut. Hatte bisher keine Probs damit.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Probiere es einfach aus:
> 
> devolo dLAN 500 duo+, 500Mbps, 2x LAN (09122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hast recht, ist nur einer aber du brauchst als Starterset mind. 2 Stück.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2014)

Set für 10€ mehr, dafür mit Steckdose:

D-Link PowerLine AV SchuKo DHP-P307AV Kit, 200Mbps, LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 98romi (22. Januar 2014)

Dieses hier hätte 500mbit, taugt dieser dLAN-Adapter was?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00ET5...qid=1390420616&sr=8-14&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

Der dLAN-Adapter wird für einen Gaming-PC verwendet. Er soll gut genug für Online-Spiele und Multiplayer sein. Wir haben 16mbit-DSL, falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## valandil (22. Januar 2014)

Ich verwende das normale D-LAN 500 Starter Kit bei meinem Gaming-PC

devolo dLAN 500 duo Starter Kit Powerline-Starter-Kit: PowerLine Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Damit kann ich CS:S, DoD:S, GW2, ... ohne Probleme spielen.
Der Netto-Durchsatz Wand-zu-Wand liegt, von mir gemessen, bei ca. 200MBit. Sobald man eine Mehrfachdose verwendet natürlich weniger (~120Mbit). 
Als Alternative zu W-LAN sehr zu empfehlen, aber kein 1:1 Ersatz für Gbit-Ethernet


----------



## Cilitbeng (22. Januar 2014)

Ich benutze diese von TP Link, seit über 3 Jahren. Damals habe ich 30€ bezahlt. Warum die jetzt über 50€ kosten, k.A.. 

TP-Link Gigabit TL-PA551KIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## 98romi (23. Januar 2014)

Braucht das Devolo dLAN duo zwei LAN-Kabel?

@valandil
Gibt dein vorgeschlager dLAN-Adapter während dem Betrieb einen Pfeifton von sich? Bei den Amazon-Rezensionen lese ich nämlich sehr viele Beschwerden über einen nervigen Pfeifton.

@celitbeng:
Wie schnell ist dein dLAN-Adapter?


----------



## Chakka_cor (23. Januar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Braucht das Devolo dLAN duo zwei LAN-Kabel?


 
Nein, kannst aber zwei Geräte daran anschließen, z.B. einen Sat-Receiver und einen PC.

Ich verwende zur Zeit 3mal von devolo die 200er Teile mit Steckdose und 2mal die 500er Teile mit 2 Lanbüchsen.

Bis jetzt läuft alles super, keine Peiftöne oder Leistungseinbrüche.


----------



## 98romi (23. Januar 2014)

Kannst du mir mal Links zu den beiden dLAN-Adaptern schicken? Ich glaube es gibt sehr viele 200er und 500er.


----------



## Chakka_cor (23. Januar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal Links zu den beiden dLAN-Adaptern schicken? Ich glaube es gibt sehr viele 200er und 500er.



Kein Problem.

Die 200er ich dreimal (aber in weiß) Link
und
die 500er hab ich zweimal Link (waren hier um die Ecke im Angebot für 39 Euro)


----------



## 98romi (23. Januar 2014)

Und wie kombinierst du die 5 Adapter? In einen kommt ein LAN-Kabel vom Router und die anderen 4 werden für Fernseher, Spielkonsolen etc. benutzt oder wie?


----------



## Chakka_cor (23. Januar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Und wie kombinierst du die 5 Adapter? In einen kommt ein LAN-Kabel vom Router und die anderen 4 werden für Fernseher, Spielkonsolen etc. benutzt oder wie?


 
Genau, an einem 500er hab ich den Router, an den 200er hab ich meine drei Receiver und der zweite 500er ist für den PC


----------



## 98romi (23. Januar 2014)

Würde es eigentlich Sinn machen, wenn man an den Router einen 500mbit - dLAN-Adapter anschließt und an den Gaming-PC nur einen 200mbit? Schließlich würde zwei Stockwerke höher (also beim Gaming-PC) niemals mehr als 200mbit ankommen, oder? Wahrscheinlich wären es nicht einmal 100mbit, oder?


----------



## Chakka_cor (24. Januar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Würde es eigentlich Sinn machen, wenn man an den Router einen 500mbit - dLAN-Adapter anschließt und an den Gaming-PC nur einen 200mbit? Schließlich würde zwei Stockwerke höher (also beim Gaming-PC) niemals mehr als 200mbit ankommen, oder? Wahrscheinlich wären es nicht einmal 100mbit, oder?



Soweit ich mich damals da eingelesen habe sind das ja die Bruttowerte, die Nettowerte werden so ca. bei der Hälfte liegen aber da ich sowieso nur einer 32.000 DSL-Leitung habe reicht die Hälfte noch massig. Die darüber liegende Geschwindigkeit werden max. noch für die Kommunikation zwischen den Geräten innerhalb des Dlan-Netzes genutzt, ins Inet wirst Du dann duch deinen individuellen Anschluß ausgebremst.


----------



## DOcean (24. Januar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Würde es eigentlich Sinn machen, wenn man an den Router einen 500mbit - dLAN-Adapter anschließt und an den Gaming-PC nur einen 200mbit? Schließlich würde zwei Stockwerke höher (also beim Gaming-PC) niemals mehr als 200mbit ankommen, oder? Wahrscheinlich wären es nicht einmal 100mbit, oder?



Nein, nimm beide mit 500MBit kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt.... bei deiner Kombi würde der 500 mit dem 200er nur im 200er Modus sprechen... dann kann es sein das nicht genug ankommt.

Mit 2x 500 vom gleichen Hersteller bist du auf der sicheren Seite...

Mit 2 x200MBit würde ich drauf ankommen lassen, kannst ja wieder zurückschicken wenns nicht geht...


----------



## 98romi (24. Januar 2014)

Sollte ich lieber 5 Euro weniger ausgeben und stattdessen diesen dLAN-Adapter kaufen?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00ET5...qid=1390569680&sr=8-14&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## 98romi (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser hätte nämlich sehr gute Bewertungen. 


Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber kann mir keiner mehr zu dem dLAN-Adapter in dem Link weiterhelfen?


----------



## DOcean (25. Januar 2014)

sieht doch gut aus das Set... einfach bestellen und wenns nicht gefällt zurückschicken...die Bewertungen sind doch auch gut...


----------



## 98romi (28. Januar 2014)

Schafft dieser dLAN-Adapter überhaupt mehr als 20mbit? Der Sender würde im Keller stehen, der Empfänger im 1.OG.


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2014)

Meine Güte das kann dir keiner sagen !!!

Keiner außer du kennt deine Bude!

Du wirst die wohl kaufen müssen und wenn es nicht das gewünschte bringt zurückschicken!


----------



## 98romi (30. Januar 2014)

Eine wichtige Frage habe ich noch. Wir haben zwei Sicherungskästen in unserem Haus. Einer ist im 1. OG, der andere ist im Erdgeschoss. Der eine dLAN-Adapter käme in den Keller, der andere ins 1. OG. Funktioniert dLAN überhaupt mit zwei Sicherungskästen?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. Januar 2014)

Nope , das geht nicht.


----------



## 98romi (30. Januar 2014)

Auch nicht wenn es das gleiche Haus ist??? Die Sicherungskästen könnte man genauso als "Unterverteiler" bezeichnen.

Nachtrag:
Ich habe gerade mal meinen Vater gefragt. Der hat gesagt, er hätte das mit dLAN schon mal probiert (vom Keller ins 1.OG), bei ihm hat das einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2014)

Na dann mach! Wir reden hier von 40€ für 2 D-LAN Adapter, nicht von einer Hausfinanzierung...


----------



## Chakka_cor (30. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Na dann mach! Wir reden hier von 40€ für 2 D-LAN Adapter, nicht von einer Hausfinanzierung...



Genau und wenn es nicht geht kannst Du es ja zurück schicken.


----------



## 98romi (1. Februar 2014)

Würde dieser Adapter etwas taugen?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00E920GRC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1391240450&sr=8-1

Da ins 1.OG eventuell noch ein anderer PC kommt, müsste ich die 139€ nicht alleine zahlen und könnte so zu einem teueren Modell greifen. 

Wie funktioniert das mit dem LAN-Switch im dLAN-Adapter???
Angenommen es kommen 75mbit an: Bekommt dann jeder LAN-Anschluss 25mbit oder schaut der LAN-Switch im  dLAN-Adapter, welcher PC gerade am meisten Internet benötigt?


----------



## 98romi (1. Februar 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## 98romi (2. Februar 2014)

Sorry, dass ich schon wieder fragen muss, aber warum antwortet mir keiner mehr?


----------



## Tazmal27 (2. Februar 2014)

ich hab Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör gekauft als es ihn für 30 euro gab im sonderangebot.. die sind echt super damit habe ich überall internet und überall bekomme ich 196 mb laut tool rein auch über 3 stockwerke hinweg.. nimm die schwarzen die kosten gradmal 50 euro


----------



## DOcean (2. Februar 2014)

nun lass den Leuten doch mal 2-3 Tage zeit zum Antworten.... meine Güte...

vlt. antwortet die keiner mehr weil du Fragen stellst die keiner beantworten kann?

die Bandbreiten an den Anschlüssen kannst du dir wir Wasserleitungen vorstellen, also z.B 85 "Liter/h" kommen an, wenn an dem Switch nur einer den Hahn aufmacht (entspricht Daten anfordern) bekommt der alles (wenn es den braucht)


----------



## 98romi (2. Februar 2014)

Und wie ist es, wenn zum Beispiel zwei PCs an dem dLAN-Adapter laufen, bei einem gerade ein großer Download läuft und beim anderen nur im Internet gesurft wird?? 
Bekommt dann der mit dem großen Download mehr von der Internetverbindung wie der, der nur im Internet surft oder würden dann beide 75mbit/2 = 37,5mbit bekommen??


----------



## Darknesss (2. Februar 2014)

Soweit ich dass gehört habe ja, allerdings nur, wenn beide das maximale anfordern teilt sich die Leistung auf. (ansonten bekommt einer mehr als der andere)
Allerdings wird die Reaktionszeit in die höhe schnellen, was das Surfverhalten und Zocken wiederum negativ beeinflusst.

(ihr könnt mich ruhig verbessern, falls ich falsch liege)

PS: Wie wärs eig. wenn du einfach ne Mauernutfräse ne Hilti und LSA-Werkzeug ausleihst, dir Leerohre, Unerputzdosen, Cat7 Duplex, Netzwerkdosen und bisschen Mörtel besorgst und ne ordentliche Netzwerkverkabelung installierst?
Dlan ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine "Notlösung" (wie Koax Lan) , wenn du entweder z.b. in einer Mietwohnung nichts verändern darfst oder eine Übergangslösung brauchst, denn es gibt immer wieder Probleme mit Stromkreisen, Amateurfunkern, anderen Verbrauchern, etc


----------



## 98romi (7. Februar 2014)

Und welchen dLAN-Adapter könntet ihr mir bis maximal 75 Euro empfehlen??

140 Euro für das devolo dlan 650+ triple sind nun doch etwas teuer, weil, wie sich herausgestellt hat, habe ich momentan weniger Geld als erwartet. Der für 75 Euro sollte nur einen Lan-Anschluss haben.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Februar 2014)

Bitte:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00B4D...2140&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhalspre03-21

Bestellen, anschließen, glücklich sein - und wehe nicht!


----------



## 98romi (7. Februar 2014)

Fiepen diese nicht im Stromsparmodus?? Die dLAN-Adapter kämen nämlich in mein zimmer und da möchte ich ohne Fiepgeräusche schlafen können


----------



## Chakka_cor (7. Februar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Fiepen diese nicht im Stromsparmodus?? Die dLAN-Adapter kämen nämlich in mein zimmer und da möchte ich ohne Fiepgeräusche schlafen können



Hi, ich hab die Teile im Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer, gefiept hat noch keines meiner 5 Teile.


----------



## 98romi (7. Februar 2014)

Und warum steht dann in den Amazon-Rezensionen was von Fieptönen??


----------



## Chakka_cor (7. Februar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Und warum steht dann in den Amazon-Rezensionen was von Fieptönen??



Evtl hat da jemand ein defektes Teil bekommen.

Meine Fiepen nicht und wenn sie es mal tun würden würde ich die als Garantiefall zurück geben.


----------



## 98romi (7. Februar 2014)

Welche Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit hast du mit diesen dLAN-Adaptern?? Reichen sie deiner Meinung nach vom Keller ins 1.OG?? Kann ich damit auch Online-Spiele spielen und meine 16000-DSL-Leitung voll ausnutzen??


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2014)

nun frag doch nicht immer das gleiche, kauf die einfach, teste die ausgiebig und wenn nicht schickst du sie halt zurück.... mann ey du musst entscheiden das können wir dir nicht abnehmen


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht doch jemand einen anderen dLAN-Adapter empfehlen?? 

Das Fiepen ist nicht nur bei einem, sondern bei jeder zweiten Rezension steht was von Fiepen.

Wie wäre es mit diesen hier??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00ET5D0FY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1391845244&sr=8-1

Oder diesen??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B009Z52NKQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1391845281&sr=8-3


----------



## Chakka_cor (8. Februar 2014)

Im großen und ganzen ist es egal welches Du bestellst.

Die haben bei Amazon in etwa alle die selben Bewertungen.

Such Dir eines davon aus und wenn es nicht so ist wie gewünscht schickst Du es einfach zurück.
Alle Preise sind über 40 Euro also ist die Retour gratis.


----------



## 98romi (10. Februar 2014)

Warum haben eigentlich manche Leute so viele Verbindungsabbrüche bei ihren dLAN-Adaptern während andere nie Verbindungsabbrüche haben??

Bei den meisten hilft dann ein Raus- und Reinstecken aus bzw in die Steckdose. 

Und jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Könnte man es so machen, dass man zwischen dlan-adapter und steckdose eine Zeitschaltuhr hängt, die dann einmal mitten in der Nacht, wo kein dLAN gebraucht wird, die Verbindung für eine Minute trennt??

Dann wird ja praktisch der dlan-adapter täglich neugestartet und die Verbindungsabbrüche wären dann weg, oder verstehe ich da jetzt was falsch??

Edit:
Falls das wichtig ist: Unser Haus wurde Anfang der 90iger erbaut.


----------



## Chakka_cor (10. Februar 2014)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

Bestell Dir einfach ein Kit bei Amazon und probier es aus.

Wenn es nicht so gehen sollte wie Du es willst schickst Du einfach alles zurück und bekommst Dein Geld wieder.


----------



## 98romi (10. Februar 2014)

Aber was soll ich machen, wenn das dLAN nicht funktionieren würde??

Schließlich muss ich auf alles vorbereitet sein. Und WLAN kommt in meinem Zimmer nur mit 8mbit an; das ist zu wenig.

Dann würde noch LAN übrig bleiben.
Aber wie soll ich ein Lankabel quer durchs ganze Haus vom 1.OG in den Keller legen??

Eine Idee hätte ich:
In meinem Zimmer ist ein Fernseher. Das Fernsehkabel kommt aus der Wand. Jetzt könnte man ja das LAN-Kabel vom Fernseher (1.OG) zum Dachboden (2.OG, dort ist nämlich die Satellitenschüssel), dann weiter ins Wohnzimmer (Erdgeschoss; zum Wohnzimmerfernseher) und danach mit einem Loch durch die Decke in den Keller zum Router verlegen. Das wäre die einzige Alternative, die mir gerade so einfällt.  Leider weis ich nicht wie groß das Rohr mit dem Fernseherkabel ist bzw ob da noch ein LAN-Kabel mit reinpasst.

Habt ihr eine gute Idee??


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, das LAN-Kabel durch das Rohr mit dem Fernseher-Anschluss zu verlegen?? Ist mit einem 50m-LAN-Kabel die Geschwindigkeit spürbar langsamer als zum Beispiel mit einem 2m-LAN-Kabel?? Und was ist dieses CAT5e??

Was haltet ihr von diesem LAN-Kabel??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004SUP102/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1392096557&sr=8-3


----------



## Icedaft (11. Februar 2014)

Google kennst Du?

Kleine Kabelkunde - administrator.de


----------



## Chakka_cor (11. Februar 2014)

Sorry wenn ich das jetzt schreibe 

Aber hättest Du Dir gleich zu beginn einfach mal ein DLAN-Set bestellt wüsstest Du jetzt schon ob es funktioniert oder nicht und wenn nicht hättest Du auch jetzt schon das Geld wieder zurück.

Nicht umsonst heißt es: "Probieren geht über studieren!"

Egal was Du jetzt machst, ich wünsch Dir viel Glück dabei. Ich bin jetzt hier raus.


----------



## DOcean (11. Februar 2014)

ich bin jetzt auch raus....

manchmal muss man es halt einfach selber probieren, ja Herr Threadstarter sowas gibt es, selber Erfahrungen sammeln....


----------



## Icedaft (11. Februar 2014)

Oder den Herrn Papa fragen, was der denn so meint.....ob er überhaupt von deinen Ideen bezüglich Kabel durch die Decke ziehen so begeistert ist...


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Genau das ist der Grund. Ich muss noch mit meinem Vater darüber reden. Deswegen frage ich auch so viel zu den dLAN-Adaptern, weil das einfach nervig wäre, wenn ich einen dLAN-Adapter kaufe, dieser dann wieder nicht geht, dann muss mein Vater den Adapter wieder zurückschicken (ich habe das noch nie gemacht), dann muss wieder ein neuer bestellt werden und wenn dann dieser nicht geht, dann muss mein Vater wieder den Adapter zurückschicken. Das wäre dann natürlich nicht sehr toll, da das Zurückschicken auch wieder Arbeit macht und da ich wahrscheinlich meinen Vater erst überreden muss (vorallem mit LAN-Kabel verlegen). DLAN findet er bestimmt ok, aber um einen Gaming-PC über 2 Stockwerke mit dem Router zu verbinden, ist bestimmt ein guter (=teurer) dlan-adapter nötig.

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mich.

Edit:
Und seid mir bitte nicht böse wegen der Fragerei.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Februar 2014)

"DLAN findet er bestimmt ok, aber um einen Gaming-PC über 2 Stockwerke  mit dem Router zu verbinden, ist bestimmt ein guter (=teurer)  dlan-adapter nötig."

Das ist mit Verlaub gesagt Quark.

Hier kommt es einfach darauf an, das die Stromkreise der Räume, die mit einander vernetzt werden sollen, miteinander Verbunden sind.

Wenn Du 15 bist, dann sollte dein Vater auch noch nicht soooo alt sein und sich mit Technik ein wenig auskennen....Du kannst deinem Alten ruhig mal etwas mehr zutrauen, er wird Dich schon nicht beissen...


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Was meinst du mit "selbem Stromkreis"?

Der Keller und das 1.OG hängen zwar am selben Stromzähler, jedoch ist im 1.OG ein anderer Sicherungskasten, der Sicherungskasten für den Keller und das Erdgeschoss befindet sich im Erdgeschoss. Einige sagen zwar, dass das dann nicht funktioniert, aber mein Vater hat vor einigen Jahren schon mal dLAN vom Keller in mein Zimmer (1.OG) probiert. Bei ihm hat es funktioniert.

Eigentlich finde ich dLAN ja ganz gut, jedoch lese ich häufig etwas über ständige Verbindungsabbrüche.

Edit:
Ich weis nicht, ob das wichtig ist, aber wir wohnen in einem Einfamilienhaus.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Februar 2014)

Du kommst nicht darum herum Dir ein entsprechendes Set zu holen und einfach bei Euch auszuprobieren.

Wir können mit gesammelter Forumenkompetenz hier lange und breit hin- und herüberlegen, das Für- und Wider abwägen, das alles wird Dir alles nichts bringen - Du mußt es einfach ausprobieren.

Sofern Ihr einen Hifi-Händler in der Nähe habt, bei dem Ihr euch in der Regel mit Equipment eindeckt, dann kannst Du ihn einfach mal fragen ob ihr das bei Euch erst testen könnt bevor Ihr eine Kaufentscheidung fällt.

Das einzige was Du dafür tun must, ist dein Rad schnappen und hinfahren.


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand ein Programm oder eine Internetseite empfehlen, mit der ich die Internetverbindung testen kann??

Also nicht bloß einen kurzen Speedtest, sondern ein Test über mehrere Stunden, damit ich schauen kann, ob es Verbindungsabbrüche gibt und die Geschwindigkeit konstant bleibt.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Februar 2014)

NetSpeedMonitor (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP

TrafficMonitor, Aufzeichnung/Messung der Traffic/Datenmenge fr DF-Netzwerk, DSL-Verbindungen Internet Sticks, sowie SNMP-Abfragen


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Ist das dann so, dass ich das Programm starte, dann nach 10h wieder komme und ich dann ein Diagramm mit der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit anschauen kann oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen??

Edit:
Kann das Programm anzeigen, wann man einen Verbindungsabbruch hat??


----------



## Handlamp (11. Februar 2014)

Schau mal bei Conrad.de die haben welche von DEVOLO, die mit Conrad beschriftet sind und anstelle eines Weißen gehäuses mit einem schwarzen daher kommen.

Die sind dadurch günstiger als die Devologeräte direkt.


----------

